# UPS sucks. I mean really really sucks



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm not just saying that because I work for a big CDN courier company that is NOT ups, but they truly suck. We ordered 2 items 2 weeks ago anticipating a delay due to the pandemic. My employ is behind 2 days ourselves. To start the trip to unholy suckdom, they incorrectly sorted one of the 2 items. Took an extra 2 days to get to London. But that's the GOOD part. The first piece got here, then we get a message saying the delivery will be end of day Monday. Then they changed it so some "delayed by one day" message. Okay, that's cool. I should mention we need both pieces for this weekend. One day is cool, I get it. Second day, delivery by end of day. Immediately after, another delay message. Next day, SAME FUC***G thing. Now the 2nd piece gets here and has the same message about a delay. I just spend an hour on hold with UPS waiting for more info. Finally get a person, who gives the "pandemic, blah blah, delay, blah blah" excuse. I tell her I work for the competitor and we're only 2 days behind. I explain how we NEED these pieces this weekend. She puts me on hold, does some whatever ups bullshit and comes back and say "If there is nothing by Friday, call back and we can send a message to the depot". WTF?!?! We need it Friday, since it's the weekend. I tell her such, and basically. Ooops, sorry. You're out of luck. Maybe you'll get them early next week. 4 fucking days now they've held the first pieces. Never bothered to even attempt a delivery. 2 days, is enough, but 4 is inbelievable. I really wish more places would allow us to choose who carries our order(s). Because of that, there is a very high chance our entire weekend is not going to happen as preplanned 2 weeks ago. Thanks a fuck of a lot UPS. UPS must stand for Up (the) Poop Shoot. ARRRRRRRRRRRGH !!!!

Edit -- you get one full karma point if you read that from start to finish. 

/rant


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

1. that sucks.

2. can you go up the chain of command on your next call?

If you have twitter, blast 'em.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

No chance these days that you can pick it up at their depot?

Do you know anyone over there?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I will never use Fedex again after they damaged an amp and embarked upon an obviously well-planned course of time-consuming and expensive run-around. I quit after: "Sorry, your well-shot and extremely explicit photos of the damaged amp and corresponding package damage isn't good enough, you will have to mail everything to an address in the United States for us to have a look at it." 

UPS likes to drop things off on the sidewalk without a signature. 

That leaves Canada Post and Purolator who haven't crossed me yet.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I got 2 pieces with Canada post say out for delivery since last Friday. No delivery.

Don’t bother calling either, they just repeat it is out for delivery, but it could be delayed haha.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your ongoing frustrations with UPS. BUMMER!

BTW ...What can I get with the "one full Karma point" I just earned?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@greco You get a knee in the temple and a dagger up the clitoris. (obscure, but if you know this..............)

I am not holding my breath that either one shows by the weekend, but it sure would be awesome if they both did. Not overly inspiring people on their phones. 

I work for Purolator, have for 33yrs, and we're 2 days behind. That's more than preferred, but sure as hell beats 4 days of sitting here and not going anywhere.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Verne said:


> @greco You get a knee in the temple and a dagger up the clitoris. (obscure, but if you know this..............)


That obscurity went totally over my head ...thank goodness!
Anyone want an extra Karma point? You can have mine.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Verne said:


> @greco You get a knee in the temple and a dagger up the clitoris. (obscure, but if you know this..............)


"My very last offer Mrs. Scum."


greco said:


> That obscurity went totally over my head ...thank goodness!
> Anyone want an extra Karma point? You can have mine.


Not all that obscure. Anyway, what's a Karma Point? Is it instant......(_fill in the rest) _


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> I will never use Fedex again after they damaged an amp and embarked upon an obviously well-planned course of time-consuming and expensive run-around. I quit after: "Sorry, your well-shot and extremely explicit photos of the damaged amp and corresponding package damage isn't good enough, you will have to mail everything to an address in the United States for us to have a look at it."
> 
> UPS likes to drop things off on the sidewalk without a signature.
> 
> That leaves Canada Post and Purolator who haven't crossed me yet.


Purolator crushed a TV I ordered so badly that pieces fell out of the box when I was delivered. But I jumped ahead a bit, that was the replacement for the first one which they lost in shipping. So I have some issues with Purolator as well.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Canada Post has been horrid through this crisis.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Canada Post has been horrid through this crisis.


Horrible one minute and miraculous the next.

What you sent to me can now be considered lost, misdirected or stolen.

Yet, I bought a Strat neck from a member in Guelph and received it the next morning (regular non-expedited parcel post).

Spotty would be an understatement


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't buy or sell as often as some folks here do, but I've had pretty consistently positive results with:

Fed EX (not cheap, but they have ALWAYS delivered on time or early and with no usurious brokerage fees or extra charges)
USPS - Seems better than CP and again, I never get unexpected COD charges.
DHL - great for international documents


I will never again knowingly use UPS. I have been hit with ridiculous fees and seen delays I would never have had with Fed Ex.

That's just my experience.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Horrible one minute and miraculous the next.
> 
> What you sent to me can now be considered lost, misdirected or stolen.
> 
> ...


It may still show up. That small packet from Marnie's sister I told you about showed up a few days ago. That was 3 weeks from Park Hill (outside London) to Niagara.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It may still show up. That small packet from Marnie's sister I told you about showed up a few days ago. That was 3 weeks from Park Hill (outside London) to Niagara.


That's why I listed three possibilities. Things do show up completely out of sequence from the same location sometimes. I think they may be on a bit of a tour and may show up.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Canada Post has been horrid through this crisis.


Saw a Canada Post employee on the news the other night that admitted their holding packages for 24 hours before they even touch them due to covid. Their thinking is if the virus is on the boxes, it will die within 24 hours. That will definitely slow things down.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I bought a pedal here from a member and he shipped it with CP within hours of payment on May 2nd. It arrived in Montreal May 8th with an expected delivery day of today. The pedal, however, is still sitting in Montreal!!!!!!

TG


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Canada Post has been horrid through this crisis.


 I have had letter mail from within my own area take 2 weeks to arrive. I have told the few clients who pay by cheque to learn to etransfer because the delays with mail have been crazy.


----------



## Sheratone (Apr 21, 2020)

I have a guitar being delivered with Canada Post that is about to reach a week late (with no updates since the 7th). On the other hand, I ordered something from Staples yesterday afternoon which is apparently out for delivery with UPS today. Shipping anything seems like a complete gamble right now. I do wish we could choose what provider handled packages though as I think there would be more pressure for them to compete on service at that point.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> That obscurity went totally over my head ...thank goodness!
> Anyone want an extra Karma point? You can have mine.


Spot the Brain Cell - Monty Python.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Spot the Brain Cell - Monty Python.


Thanks Dave.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

CP is completely hit and miss these days. I've had things shipped "Express" that beat the delivery standard. I shipped one pedal from London to Calgary that got there overnight. On the plus side they haven't lost anything yet.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

davetcan said:


> CP is completely hit and miss these days. I've had things shipped "Express" that beat the delivery standard. I shipped one pedal from London to Calgary that got there overnight. On the plus side they haven't lost anything yet.


This puts me at ease a little. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If you need something next week you shouldn't be asking for anyone to delivery it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

tdotrob said:


> This puts me at ease a little. Thanks for sharing.


Just received something from Next Gen in Ottawa that was shipped yesterday.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Just received something from Next Gen in Ottawa that was shipped yesterday.



If tracking is accurate you should also receive one from me by the end of the day.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Milkman said:


> If tracking is accurate you should also receive one from me by the end of the day.


It's not, LOL. It shows the "delivery standard", or expected delivery, which should have been today. Odds are very good it will be tomorrow. It's still shown as being in Stoney Creek, so at the moment it's travelling away from me  No rush though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have something that hit CP this morning in Toronto - if I get it tomorrow I will feel very fortunate.

And then get in trouble for not surfacing from my music area all weekend haha.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

All the major carriers, like Canada Post, USPS, UPS, FedEx, Purolator, etc are claiming the same thing, delays of only a few business days. In reality, some parcels are arriving at normal speeds while others are up to 10 business behind their projected delivery dates (Purolator included). It depends entirely on which sorting locations the parcels go through, because some are backed up far more than others. That's also why ordering Express does not help in some cases.

Tracking information is also useless for all carriers. They will all do the same thing. Projected Delivery Date X. Days go by (potentially well beyond X) and you see nothing but, "Delayed to next business day" (or nothing at all). If you call, you'll be on hold forever and eventually told nothing more than what you already see in the tracking info already provided. Shippers aren't even allowed to open support tickets unless the parcel is past its delivery date by at least 10 business days (at least, that's Canada Post's policy right now).

The fact is, all carriers are experiencing unprecedented shipping volumes. Essentially Black Friday & Christmas levels, when they would normally have extra seasonal staff working to keep up with the increased load. However, carriers more recently were operating with less staff and more health & safety precautions in place due to COVID-19, which further slowed down processing times.

In short, it is a complete shit show. And, I don't blame the carrier companies for it one bit. There is no possible way they could have adequately prepared for this since it came with little warning and happened in such a short period of time. The delays will continue, and will only get worse if these unprecedented shipping volumes continue.

If anyone is looking for a job. UPS is hiring on the spot. I assume the same is probably true of many other carriers right now.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

davetcan said:


> at the moment it's travelling away from me


Had a guitar shipped from Windsor area. Overshot me (Mississauga depot) and wound up in Montreal.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

jbealsmusic said:


> All the major carriers, like Canada Post, USPS, UPS, FedEx, Purolator, etc are claiming the same thing, delays of only a few business days. In reality, some parcels are arriving at normal speeds while others are up to 10 business behind their projected delivery dates (Purolator included). It depends entirely on which sorting locations the parcels go through, because some are backed up far more than others. That's also why ordering Express does not help in some cases.
> 
> Tracking information is also useless for all carriers. They will all do the same thing. Projected Delivery Date X. Days go by (potentially well beyond X) and you see nothing but, "Delayed to next business day" (or nothing at all). If you call, you'll be on hold forever and eventually told nothing more than what you already see in the tracking info already provided. Shippers aren't even allowed to open support tickets unless the parcel is past its delivery date by at least 10 business days (at least, that's Canada Post's policy right now).
> 
> ...


Yep no point in getting mad or angry or taking it out on some poor dude that has no idea how to help.

I’m just gonna he happy and as long as my tracking doesn’t show up saying delivered but I don’t have it and it eventually all comes in pretty decent shape, it is what it is.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> It's not, LOL. It shows the "delivery standard", or expected delivery, which should have been today. Odds are very good it will be tomorrow. It's still shown as being in Stoney Creek, so at the moment it's travelling away from me  No rush though.



It left Stoney Creek bound for (I assume) London at 11:14 PM last night.

It could sit at the CP facility in London, but I'm betting today.

We shall see.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Milkman said:


> It left Stoney Creek bound for (I assume) London at 11:14 PM last night.
> 
> It could sit at the CP facility in London, but I'm betting today.
> 
> We shall see.


You're sooooo optimistic  But I like that.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> All the major carriers, like Canada Post, USPS, UPS, FedEx, Purolator, etc are claiming the same thing, delays of only a few business days. In reality, some parcels are arriving at normal speeds while others are up to 10 business behind their projected delivery dates (Purolator included). It depends entirely on which sorting locations the parcels go through, because some are backed up far more than others. That's also why ordering Express does not help in some cases.
> 
> Tracking information is also useless for all carriers. They will all do the same thing. Projected Delivery Date X. Days go by (potentially well beyond X) and you see nothing but, "Delayed to next business day" (or nothing at all). If you call, you'll be on hold forever and eventually told nothing more than what you already see in the tracking info already provided. Shippers aren't even allowed to open support tickets unless the parcel is past its delivery date by at least 10 business days (at least, that's Canada Post's policy right now).
> 
> ...


Yep, it's not CP's fault. They're dealing with it the best they can I'm sure.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> You're sooooo optimistic  But I like that.


Well, according to tracking it arrived in Stoney Creek at 8:46 PM, left there at 11:14 PM.

That certainly does not mean it will arrive today, but it's possible.


----------



## Sheratone (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm not too concerned if my package is a bit late, but I am concerned if it gets lost/damaged/stolen. I read elsewhere that Canada Post are skipping scanning packages to save time. I really hope that isn't true because the tracking is important to avoid the things I am actually most worried about.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I bought a pedal here from a member and he shipped it with CP within hours of payment on May 2nd. It arrived in Montreal May 8th with an expected delivery day of today. The pedal, however, is still sitting in Montreal!!!!!!
> 
> TG


I ordered a CD from a Montreal seller on Amazon. Seller says it was shipped a week ago - it doesn't take a week to get from Montreal to Niagara unless it's by horse and buggy.

However, it seems he's the only seller in the world that has a copy of Fludd's Great Expectations. I've been waiting forty years for that one already


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> If tracking is accurate you should also receive one from me by the end of the day.


Buy, buy, buy - it's all that Dave guy does


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Buy, buy, buy - it's all that Dave guy does



I think he's right about CP though.

and I'm no better.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I think he's right about CP though.
> 
> and I'm no better.


My first thought was "which London?"


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> I ordered a CD from a Montreal seller on Amazon. Seller says it was shipped a week ago - it doesn't take a week to get from Montreal to Niagara unless it's by horse and buggy.
> 
> However, it seems he's the only seller in the world that has a copy of Fludd's Great Expectations. I've been waiting forty years for that one already


Does the cover look like this?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

tdotrob said:


> I got 2 pieces with Canada post say out for delivery since last Friday. No delivery.
> 
> Don’t bother calling either, they just repeat it is out for delivery, but it could be delayed haha.


When I recently put an order in at Cosmo Music I chose Purolator as the shipping method as I could get it free like the CP option. I figured I'd try them out even though there basically CP. They were fantastic. Got my package in 2 days.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> When I recently put an order in at Cosmo Music I chose Purolator as the shipping method as I could get it free like the CP option. I figured I'd try them out even though there basically CP. They were fantastic. Got my package in 2 days.


That’s awesome!

With my work are waiting on shipments from all Couriers. UPS took two weeks to deliver 1 t-shirt from a Richmond BC warehouse to Surrey.

FedEx waiting on an order for 10 extra days, Purolator have multiples that are few days late but have been pretty good.

Canada Post I had a guitar coming from Toronto that was tracking for last Friday and was dropped off my door Sunday morning, now two pieces that were tracking for Friday and Monday morning and haven’t seen either. But hope is not Lost!!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Used CanPar for a small part from L&M. Got here in three days.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> Fludd





Electraglide said:


> Does the cover look like this?


I have their second album. They wanted to name it 'Cock On', but Capitol nixed that. lol










I remember walking to school (10 yrs old or so) and seeing the purple Fludd bus on the street adjacent to mine.
Even had the opportunity to talk to Greg Godovitz about it one time. 
'Buy my book! There's a lot of stories about Fludd in it'.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> You're sooooo optimistic  But I like that.



Wishful thinking I suppose, or possibly trying by will to make it so, LOL.

It's in London now, and still expected to arrive yesterday. Time bending technology?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I think he's right about CP though.
> 
> and I'm no better.


processed in London a few minutes ago. It's got a 50/50 chance of getting here today. All depends if it makes it to the truck in time


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> processed in London a few minutes ago. It's got a 50/50 chance of getting here today. All depends if it makes it to the truck in time


I'm learning that it's hard to interpret their tracking. It was scanned leaving Stoney Creek two days ago. They might have had it in London yesterday and only scanned it this morning.

CP tracking generally lags well behind the actual events.

With Amazon and others as soon as the parcel is in your mailbox they shoot a jpeg showing that, as well as one showing the house number and enough of the house to clearly identify it and you get that by e-mail almost before you can open the door to retrieve the parcel.

They even send you a text advising you when they're an hour away, and then another five minutes away.

Pretty good.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

We have success, "out for delivery".


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Do you remember this scene in Pet Detective? “The Package delivery”.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Good luck Dave! Mine shows in transit despite only being scanned in at Toronto. It would be *pretty sweet* if it arrives today.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

davetcan said:


> We have success, "out for delivery".


I’m rooting for you, stuck at out for delivery for a week. I called to ask if I can just drive over and pick it up, but it was too late to do that they said, it was “out for delivery”


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Waiting on a pickgaurd (CP) from Cosmo. Going on 8 days. My only quibble is that the tracking has been spotty. My package hit Stoney Creek last night. We'll see what happens.

EDIT: Mine dose not say out for delivery which means it's sitting in Stoney Creek (last scan 7:45 pm yesterday). Maybe Tuesday (sigh!).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> Do you remember this scene in Pet Detective? “The Package delivery”.


Ever seen baggage handlers throwing suitcases around at an airport?

Not so far off what Carey was doing there.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Lololololololol I’m losing my mind ahahahahha!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

tdotrob said:


> Lololololololol I’m losing my mind ahahahahha!
> 
> View attachment 311454


Maybe they're driving from Stoney Creek to Edmonton?

Bummer.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ed


----------



## Sheratone (Apr 21, 2020)

Sheratone said:


> I have a guitar being delivered with Canada Post that is about to reach a week late (with no updates since the 7th). On the other hand, I ordered something from Staples yesterday afternoon which is apparently out for delivery with UPS today. Shipping anything seems like a complete gamble right now. I do wish we could choose what provider handled packages though as I think there would be more pressure for them to compete on service at that point.


I spoke too soon on that UPS package. It never did arrive yesterday. Supposedly out for delivery again today.

Still no movement on the guitar since the 7th.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

I think I’ve told this story before, but my son bought a video game (on dvd) from the states. $60 game shipped via UPS. They tried to charge a $30 customs fee when it arrived. We refused delivery, went to the customs building at the airport and paid $3.75 for customs, then went and picked it up for free at the UPS warehouse. I might have spent almost as much on gas and time as they would have charged but there was no way in hell I was giving them that money. 
They have a simple chart that defines how much they charge and it’s ridiculous when you’re at the bottom of that scale. The $30 fee applied for items up to $150 if I remember correctly (was a few years back)
Never will I willingly use UPS again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Well I managed to go down to my local Canada Post depot and went to the back door loading bay and asked if I could have my parcels.

They were super helpful and I got one piece they had!

The other he said his best guess was somewhere between Toronto area and here, but he was re-assuring that it would most likely come with no issues, just a matter of when.

Even took all my info and said he’ll give me a secret dingle when he sees it so I could just come grab it. Being nice and respectful pays off!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

tdotrob said:


> Well I managed to go down to my local Canada Post depot and went to the back door loading bay and asked if I could have my parcels.
> 
> They were super helpful and I got one piece they had!
> 
> ...


A secret dingle sounds a bit scary.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

torndownunit said:


> A secret dingle sounds a bit scary.


Whatever it takes is my motto!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My package has only been scanned once, yet shows in transit. I was going to pop by the post office yesterday and see if it was actually back there, but then decided not to bother someone who can't do anything about it.

Hopefully it shows up Tuesday.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Well, our 2 boxes finally showed. One was here against the garage Friday after work. It was the 2nd piece that was sorted incorrectly, therefore got into London after the first piece, but got here first?!? How the FUCK!? 
The second piece was delivered yesterday, shortly after I got home from delivering our back log myself. This was the piece that was in London on Monday. 

I know there is backlog, but 6 days to get a delivery after it arrived in London is not acceptable to me. Even worse when the 2nd piece that was behind, leapfrogged and got here first. Doesn't seem overly organized that way. Either way, they both got here. Now to wait for the other boxes that are being held captive. They aren't the ones we planned our vacation around, so getting them a few days late is not as dire. 

Finally getting the 2 boxes we were expecting at an earlier date than actually received does not change how I feel about UPS sucking.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I guess I might as well post an update - on the 14th my package hit TO post office, and an hour ago it got to Mississauga. It'll still be here before the next time I drive to Toronto lol.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

torndownunit said:


> A secret dingle sounds a bit scary.


We have a door bell at the front door. That's to say a brass bell on the inside of the door connected to a knob on the outside that you twist. Loud and effective, requires no wiring or batteries. But most people can't find it and knock on the door instead -- a foot or so above the bell. Amazing what you don't see when you're looking for something different.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> We have a door bell at the front door. That's to say a brass bell on the inside of the door connected to a knob on the outside that you twist. Loud and effective, requires no wiring or batteries. But most people can't find it and knock on the door instead -- a foot or so above the bell. Amazing what you don't see when you're looking for something different.


So you tell people to twist your dingle?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

torndownunit said:


> So you tell people to twist your dingle?


Never twice.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ups has been the opposite for me. Deliveries to USA in about a week. Meanwhile, from GTA to Montreal since Apr 23 and it has not arrived yet.


----------



## Sheratone (Apr 21, 2020)

Dubious progress on my Canada Post guitar delivery. As of this morning it is no longer expected “May 8th”, it is now “Date Pending”. Don’t know if that’s a step forward or a step backward. I’m a bit more worried now that they’ve lost it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mine is date pending now too. Maybe I should have done the round trip to pick it up lol.


----------



## Sheratone (Apr 21, 2020)

Budda said:


> Mine is date pending now too. Maybe I should have done the round trip to pick it up lol.


We are reaching the point with mine where it could have grown legs and walked from Alberta to Quebec faster than it will get here.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Great. You guys and your CPC stories have me worried now. Just ordered a pair of 29" tires for the bike Sunday and it shows "expected delivery date......today by end of day". They're only coming from Kitchener, but here's hoping. A few days is expected.

All our UPS packages have finally arrived. Be wary of ordering off Costco. Every order was delayed by 4 days or more. One took a 8 days to get here.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Im not worried, just trying not to focus on the fact I have something en route.


----------



## Sheratone (Apr 21, 2020)

Budda said:


> Im not worried, just trying not to focus on the fact I have something en route.


I don’t have another guitar so I’m anxious for this one to get here. I think I’m going to rent something from L&M in the meantime. I am banking on Sod’s law, which says that as soon as I rent a stopgap guitar then mine will arrive the next day.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Expected delivery is end of day today after it was scanned into London last evening. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Same here J. Mine said yesterday delivery date all day, but the last scan was midday in Kitchener. It stayed that way the whole day. Shows scanned in London 4:47am this morning with expected delivery today. I hope. I had really one bike related thing planned all vacation week, and CPC is holding that up. But if it's only 1 day behind, that's not bad. Even on a good day CPC can be a day behind.


----------



## Sheratone (Apr 21, 2020)

Sheratone said:


> I don’t have another guitar so I’m anxious for this one to get here. I think I’m going to rent something from L&M in the meantime. I am banking on Sod’s law, which says that as soon as I rent a stopgap guitar then mine will arrive the next day.


I had a phone call with Canada Post this morning. I got some useful information I thought I should share. Firstly, the agent on the phone _was _able to access some tracking details that I couldn’t see online. The tracking has my package in Edmonton since the 7th, but on the phone I was told it was brought to Montreal on the 12th (but hasn’t been processed in Montreal yet). I can’t do anything with that extra information, but it’s nice to know it’s in the right province. Furthermore, I was told that packages are not officially “late” now until 10 business days after the initial delivery date. So for me that’s Monday next week. Finally, I had already opened a service ticket on Tuesday which will be acted on next Tuesday if nothing happens between now and then. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No delivery or CP Truck sighting (usually I see the mini minivan when I walk the dog after work). No update since this morning. Gonna pop into the post office before they close and see if it happens to be back there. Kind of surprised it hasn't shown up, given it's in the right city.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Got my tires. Mounted and now to seal them with Stan's. Two days was pretty good considering there backlog.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No NGD for this guy. Went to the post office, clerk didn't know where it was - just that she didn't have it. Hopefully tomorrow.

Coulda saved the $50 and picked it up Saturday I guess lol.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We have been waiting for a package for almost two weeks from Vancouver. Apparently the package got shipped to Ottawa. WTF. Gotta love Canada post.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As others have noted, tracking in the present situation is pretty much meaningless and delivery times are all over the map.

You can order from OCS and have it in your hands within three days, (even over the Victoria Day weekend!!) and yet, some small envelopes take three or four weeks to move 100 km via CP.

Everything seems to be getting to me, but how quickly is completely unpredictable.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Unpredictable is right. Sure would love to get it today. Its been processed 5 times in the city since it got here.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Unpredictable is right. Sure would love to get it today. Its been processed 5 times in the city since it got here.


Frustrating as hell. Bad information is worse than no information.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Can someone please verify that canada post is just leaving parcels requiring signatures at the address instead of taking them back? Happened to a coworker but i havent heard anything about that. If so, i am going home in 45m to ask my neighbour to keep an eye out for me.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Yep just dropping them off with a knock. Happened to me three times


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I’ve changed to asking senders to have all items shipped but held for pickup at the CP office and that has saved probably a week on a couple deliveries. I’m finding the extra wait is all between the final destination scan and actually getting delivered to the house.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Shit. Thanks!

Update: truck was close by, got the package. Now the long wait for work...


----------



## Sheratone (Apr 21, 2020)

Sheratone said:


> I had a phone call with Canada Post this morning. I got some useful information I thought I should share. Firstly, the agent on the phone _was _able to access some tracking details that I couldn’t see online. The tracking has my package in Edmonton since the 7th, but on the phone I was told it was brought to Montreal on the 12th (but hasn’t been processed in Montreal yet). I can’t do anything with that extra information, but it’s nice to know it’s in the right province. Furthermore, I was told that packages are not officially “late” now until 10 business days after the initial delivery date. So for me that’s Monday next week. Finally, I had already opened a service ticket on Tuesday which will be acted on next Tuesday if nothing happens between now and then. Fingers crossed!


So the determination of the service ticket was that they have lost the guitar. Apparently dealing with the next steps is supposed to be up to the seller (to file a claim and refund me, I gather) but I would still much rather actually get the guitar I ordered. I don't even know if anywhere else in Canada _actually_ has one in stock. I am still going to try to talk to a supervisor and see whether there is a chance they might find it soon. I have been told that Canada Post is supposed to be about 5 days behind... though my package is now 12 days late. One of the Canada Post customer service people I spoke to told me that it is possible I could get someone on their end to track another package from the same shipment and see whether that truck ever got unloaded (I think there are dozens of trailers sat outside the depot).


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If it offers any hope I had a service ticket closed a few weeks ago and the seller was told to submit a claim. The item showed up 2 days later.

Meanwhile I have an amp and pedal heading to Montreal that are approaching 2 weeks and both say date pending. And a guitar heading to Calgary that has taken a week to get to TO.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I hadn't been to the office in awhile, but I had to pick up a package yesterday. They have a huge hand written sign up that says "no guaranteed delivery times".


----------



## Sheratone (Apr 21, 2020)

davetcan said:


> If it offers any hope I had a service ticket closed a few weeks ago and the seller was told to submit a claim. The item showed up 2 days later.
> 
> Meanwhile I have an amp and pedal heading to Montreal that are approaching 2 weeks and both say date pending. And a guitar heading to Calgary that has taken a week to get to TO.


My item was finally “processed” in my local sorting office at 1am this morning.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sheratone said:


> My item was finally “processed” in my local sorting office at 1am this morning.


Sounds promising. All three of mine now say "date pending".


----------



## Sheratone (Apr 21, 2020)

davetcan said:


> Sounds promising. All three of mine now say "date pending".


My guitar was just delivered. I was surprised because I had been told that items were being held at the stores and they were delivering cards to say to pick them up. Also, I didn’t have to sign for it which is a bit surprising. I’ve taken a quick look and it seems in good condition so far. It even arrived in tune, which is pretty good considering it has spent the last month travelling across Canada.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Sheratone ... with Covid-19, signatures are not being taken. If you were home and took possession, it's considered verbal consent. If you weren't home, there should be a card. That's how Purolator is doing it. We hand our scanners to nobody at all during our day.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

DELAYED DELIVERY: Toronto man finally gets hair cream he ordered in 2012


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I guess this isn't as bad as the Brylcreme, yet.
Canada Post gets 15 days to deliver a birthday package — and fails | Montreal Gazette


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I EFFING NEVER LEARN. I had options instead I used UPS and now I have to pay this effing $124 extra.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Brokers fees to cross an imaginary line. Considering UPS in the US hands off to UPS in Canada.........why exactly are there brokerage fees?!? 


@Chito I can't like your post, even though "like" isn't the intent. We need more reaction options than like.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

@Verne I can understand.

This is the stupid bill. I called them up and said. I just need to pay your stupid brokerage fees. LOL Here are the charges. This is just stupid.

NOTE: the total value used for calculation of all Duty-based fees is 0.00.

Government Charges:
46.96
Duty:
0.00
HST or GST + PST:
46.96
Excise:
0.00
Other Government Charges:
0.00
UPS Customs Brokerage Charges:
76.73
Brokerage Fee:
67.90
Brokerage GST/HST:
8.83
Brokerage QST:
0.00
Permit:
0.00
Freight Charges:
0.00

Total Paid CAD:
123.69


They charge 67.90 for that stupid brokerage fees. I hate this company,


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So I ordered my glass slide off of Amazon on Monday. Gee Whiz it’s Thursday and no slide!! Going away tonight for the weekend and wanted to fool around with it at the cottage. W.

Have to go into the hospital for some stuff and that date has been changed 3 times already because of course of f**king COVID! Enough anxiety already!


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Just adding to this to vent to someone. Ordered a speaker off Reverb. Shipped UPS on the 27th of January. Yesterday I thought "wonder where that is", checked the tracking number, registered for updates. Immediately got an update saying it will be delivered by end of day today (Feb 2nd). This morning drinking my coffee having been home all morning, I get a text saying there's an exception. I look online and see that there's a ridiculous brokerage charge owed (sort of expected it), so I pay it thinking that's the exception. Then I notice they're saying that the final delivery attempt has been made. I look for a number, can't find one. Use their virtual assistant who tells me the package is out for delivery, but I insist on talking to someone. They give me a number. I call it and they tell me they can't do international packages so give me another number. I call it and they tell me that the package has attempted delivery Monday, Tuesday and this morning and is now being sent back. I tell them we're in lockdown and I haven't left my house really in 2 months, and I was here all morning getting my kids out the door, so no way someone came on my porch without me knowing, so #@$# off. She says "oh".

I ask - shouldn't the driver have left a notice that they had attempted delivery the last two days. She said yes they would have. I tell her we've seen nothing.

ARRRRRGGG.

The irony is that I'm heading out on a birthday ski trip with my brother this afternoon - first time out of the house in months - so the likelihood I will miss the actual delivery attempt is high...


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I won't buy anything outside of Canada that will be shipped UPS. They are the worst of the worst. Somehow they've managed to legalize extortion.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

UPS is the absolute worst.

I just bought pedal last week off a guy in the US using Paypal. I had told him that I have a problem with many of the carriers, so he had agreed to send it via USPS. But in the end, he was far too causal about things and decided to ship it UPS instead.

We got into a bit of a discussion, but he has now agreed to put money toward the significant fees that I will face when the pedal arrives. The guy was casual sending it off, but not so casual when he realized what it would cost. Luckily I'm protected by paypal here.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

isoneedacoffee said:


> UPS is the absolute worst.
> 
> I just bought pedal last week off a guy in the US using Paypal. I had told him that I have a problem with many of the carriers, so he had agreed to send it via USPS. But in the end, he was far too causal about things and decided to ship it UPS instead.
> 
> We got into a bit of a discussion, but he has now agreed to put money toward the significant fees that I will face when the pedal arrives. The guy was casual sending it off, but not so casual when he realized what it would cost. Luckily I'm protected by paypal here.


Most Americans have no idea about that kind of thing. They rarely need to look outside their own country for anything and rarely have to ship to another country. 
I just went through this with a guy who was selling a pedal on ebay. He didn't have any international shipping listed so I contacted about buying it. We ended up doing an outside of ebay deal but I had to literally walk him through the whole thing including USPS compared to fedex and UPS. This is a guy who has been selling on ebay for two decades. It took him 10 days to get it in the mail and at one time I thought he was just going to bail and rip me off.. Now, I'm sure he was just a difficult case but I used to encounter that kind of thing all the time buying stuff on TGP and other sites from folks in the States. The fact they might have to fill out a form was just too much trouble. Also, when Americans buy from Canada they almost never have to pay any tax and definitely no duty. Canada doesn't miss an opportunity to collect some tax.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Someone posted ( here? ) that legitimate delivery delays due to scheduling/workload is frowned upon, as it makes the managers look bad. So delivery drivers are "encouraged" to scan anything they couldn't deliver as attempted delivery. 

Which is f*cked up, but not surprising, and sorta explains what's going on.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

bolero said:


> Someone posted ( here? ) that legitimate delivery delays due to scheduling/workload is frowned upon, as it makes the managers look bad. So delivery drivers are "encouraged" to scan anything they couldn't deliver as attempted delivery.
> 
> Which is f*cked up, but not surprising, and sorta explains what's going on.


I can confirm that from my experience.
Any time there was not enough time to get things delivered, we were asked (not told, as that would be against the rules) to scan in codes other than "ran out of time". Simply because those stats are counted against the base. Problem is when everything is that busy and everyone is lying about how busy they are, there is no incentive from a corporate perspective to hire more drivers. I always scanned things as "no attempted delivery" and the reason was "no time".


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

The only good thing about UPS is that the color of their trucks perfectly reflects the quality of their service. I once got slapped with a $278 bill to accept a $600 guitar. I was able to get about $80 back from CRA since the GST had been charged on insured value rather than sale price, but I was on the hook for the rest. Never again. 

A few months ago they delivered us a $40 invoice for something or other (some on-line trinket purchase). My wife could not figure out what it was for but she knew she hadn't bought anything that cost more than $40, so she just ignored the invoice and never bothered to go pick up the item. It was cheaper to forfeit it. F***ing highway robbers. 

"What can Brown do for you today?" F*** off. That's what Brown can do for me - F*** off.


----------

